# file size on photoblogs



## jocose (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm not sure this is the right forum, but I think it is.

I'm trying to find out what y'all think are good dimensions/file size for photoblogs.  Right now, I resize my pics to 700 px wide, which makes them anywhere from about 80KB to over 400KB.

I don't have a whole lot of space on godaddy.com, so I want to conserve as much as I can, but I also what the pics to look good when (if) people go to my photoblog.

Thanks as always for your help!


----------



## jocose (Oct 17, 2005)

Is this how you bump? Just post another reply?


I can't believe that no one has any suggestions on how to set pics for viewing online. Don't we all have photoblogs? 

Thanks again.


----------

